# What are essential "must do" mods?



## GymChamp (Jan 10, 2010)

Recently got an '06, 23K miles, 1st owner added K&N cold air intake, JBA catback exhaust system, QTP exhaust cutouts (those are fun), and TSW Indy 500 wheels, 18x8 245/40/18 front, 18x9.5 275/40/18 rear (rear fenders were shaved). Also have the stock 17" wheels and original tires. I'm not particularly looking for any more HP or torque, but what are considered the most important add-ons or "fixes" that are highly recommended for all-round handling and performance? I've been reading about suspension issues that are sort of scary... or is it all a marketing ploy?? I'm not going to the track or strip, or even go out and dust some Mustangs, I just want my GTO to be all it can be with regard to handling and responsiveness (turning, stopping, accelerating, etc.) with the STOCK engine and perhaps a dyno tuned chip if that's even worth the buck$. I'm hoping to learn the answers from you who know and not have to experience learning the hard way like everthing else I've ever learned. Many thanks!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Shifter. I love my GMM, but any aftermarket shifter is better/shorter and makes the car a whole lot more fun.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DRIVABILITY
Shifter for M6
Tune (especially for the A4)
Bushings
Brakes (DBA 4000XS rotors are my fav. Hawk pads suck, I've cracked 2 sets already in just street use, my new EBC red pads are much nicer and have 1/2 the amount of brake dust.)

POWER
Power - headers AND mids
Ported intake mani for the LS2 guys


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Driver MOD is a must!


----------



## GymChamp (Jan 10, 2010)

*Mother of all Mods*



Rukee said:


> Driver MOD is a must!


Great response! My own driver MODS started at age 19 with a 1967 Corvette Sting Ray convertible, 327 cu in with 350 HP, 4 Speed manual... running on bias ply tires (don't try this at home!) but did have 106 octane for 30 cents a gallon. Since then a 300 ZX but was very disappointing without a supercharger, then a 2000 Camero SS automatic I got for my wife, replaced recently with a 350 Z Touring convertible w/300 HP for her that really scoots, and just this month the '06 GTO that will be titled over to my son for his college graduation in May. So I'm looking to get the GTO in truly great shape by then. My current ride? Besides the '04 Expedition, a 2009 Harley Davidson Heritage Classic, Stage 1, V&H Big Shots Long. Thanks to all for the helpful info. For a few photos, including the '67 Vette, go to champion's Home Page - Road Runner Personal Home Pages


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Front radius rod bushings and strut mounts. Rear springs.


----------



## Tomh (Feb 1, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> Front radius rod bushings and strut mounts. Rear springs.


x2... 

and your engine mounts wont last long.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Tomh said:


> x2...
> 
> and your engine mounts wont last long.


The engine's gonna fall out?!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tomh said:


> x2...
> 
> and your engine mounts wont last long.


Wrong.

A skipshift delete should be a priority with the M6.


----------



## Tomh (Feb 1, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Wrong.
> 
> A skipshift delete should be a priority with the M6.


lol I've had mine tuned out for so long I've forgotten about that..... but yes, skip shift delete should be on the list


----------



## Tomh (Feb 1, 2010)

t3ch said:


> The engine's gonna fall out?!


not if you have an 04... the throttle cable holds it in =D

the motor mounts don't last too long, I know mine need to be replaced. I've heard of people tearing them up in the 1st 10k miles. poly or solid mounts are relatively cheap, was thinking about grabbing some from rocksand.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have 51K on my 04 not a single issue, my GF had 18k on her 05 with no issues. Buddy has 41k on his 06 and no issues. *Motor mount problems are news to me.*


----------



## Tomh (Feb 1, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I have 51K on my 04 not a single issue, my GF had 18k on her 05 with no issues. Buddy has 41k on his 06 and no issues. *Motor mount problems are news to me.*


I had 30k miles on my RR bushings and no issues. that's with track time. Its the luck of the draw in some cases.

I'm sure a lot has to do w/ how you drive but I've heard a few cases of motor mounts failing fast and mine have failed early. 50Kish miles.

The OP is asking what mods should be done to his 23k mile goat I'm going to stick w/ motor mounts as a reasonable mod. Why not do preventive maintinance that will also get a litte power to the foor when leaving the light? 


(yes I'm aware that the mounts add 0hp but they do assist in in initial loss from a dig or hard shifts)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't think mounts would become a necessary mod until you start using forced induction, or go big cubes N/A. Basically any situation beyond intake/heads/cam/headers/exhaust.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Tomh said:


> I had 30k miles on my RR bushings and no issues. that's with track time. Its the luck of the draw in some cases.
> 
> I'm sure a lot has to do w/ how you drive but I've heard a few cases of motor mounts failing fast and mine have failed early. 50Kish miles.
> 
> ...


Wow, I have 120,000 on the clock and no motor mount problems. Just replaced my brake pads. Really needed them. OEM had no depth monitors on them. Glad I changed them. Great info using "Search."


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been prowling the GTO boards for 6 years and motor mounts aren't a high priority or failure rate. My suggestion for "must do" mods are pretty much the same. In order:

Window tint
Shifter for M6s
LT headers
Tune
Front RR bushings
Springs
Shocks and struts


BTW if you have to have a "skip shift" eliminator kit you have more problems than that. It doesn't even kick in unless you're shifting to 2nd below 20 MPH. A Prius would be more in order for that. (You can have skip shift removed with the tune too )


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

B-ville Goat said:


> Shifter. I love my GMM, but any aftermarket shifter is better/shorter and makes the car a whole lot more fun.





06gtoin216 said:


> Front radius rod bushings and strut mounts. Rear springs.


^^^These are a MUST.

The motor mount is new news to me. Maybe some isolated deal. I have a 04 with FI at 40K+ miles and no issues with mine.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> BTW if you have to have a "skip shift" eliminator kit you have more problems than that. It doesn't even kick in unless you're shifting to 2nd below 20 MPH. A Prius would be more in order for that. (You can have skip shift removed with the tune too )


I thought mine had the delete, until a few months later, I got locked out of 2nd making a left turn pulling out of the parking lot at my chiropractor. It irritated me too, because traffic was coming. 95% of the time it never comes on for me though.

Oh, and you might as well throw rotors/pads on there. My stock brakes warp when they get hot (and it doesn't take much), causes a lot of fade.


----------



## Tomh (Feb 1, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Oh, and you might as well throw rotors/pads on there. My stock brakes warp when they get hot (and it doesn't take much), causes a lot of fade.


I think I lost my brakes about 15 mins into my 1st road corse session lol. Front rotors were warped as a result of it too. I went with the DBA rotor and Yellow stuff pads... to match the car ofcourse.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I thought mine had the delete, until a few months later, I got locked out of 2nd making a left turn pulling out of the parking lot at my chiropractor. It irritated me too, because traffic was coming. 95% of the time it never comes on for me though.
> 
> Oh, and you might as well throw rotors/pads on there. My stock brakes warp when they get hot (and it doesn't take much), causes a lot of fade.


I thought mine didn't have it for months after I got my car. The conditions are extremely limited to have it kick in. The car has to be warmed up >169 degF, at speeds of 15-19 MPH, and when your on the accelerator <=21 %. If you drive even a teeny bit hard it doesn't kick in. I think I normally shift to second about 30 MPH and even higher if I'm getting on it. The reason really that I say it's a waste tho is after your LTs you should get a tune and they can just tune it out so you don't have to buy or install anything extra


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 don't spend the $30 for the resistor in the transmission if you're going to get a tune anyways. Mmmmm... tune.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> Front radius rod bushings and strut mounts. Rear springs.


^What he said.... I'd go with a Pedders kit like the Zero drop Street II...


Pontiac GTO Solutions - Pedders GTO Street II "No Drop" Kit - Pedders Suspension


----------

